# A Canadian buying fish --Mbuna



## willyg1631 (Feb 18, 2020)

I live 2 hrs north of Toronto but rather not drive down there or to Barrie for that matter. So you Ontario people or Canadians on this site please help. Want to mail order from reliable outfit preferably in Canada but I,m ok with USA suppliers. delay in crossing border and the exchange is a concern.
Seems we can't mention retailers names here--maybe <vendor name removed> is OK since they are a sponsor, we'll see. My lfs is a chain store in Barrie (1hr) and I'm not Big on them. 
So people can I have some names please of suppliers you recommend?
If required you can private message me or email [email protected]

Thanks Bill


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Just FYI the vendor name is removed good or bad...no exceptions for sponsors. We want both the good feedback (and otherwise) to be accessible to all in the Reviews.


----------



## willyg1631 (Feb 18, 2020)

OK DJ. Now I know. Might it be time for the forum to reexamine this position? Information is important and hard to validate without some personal experience. Bill


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why not just put the personal experience in the Review?

Then you are welcome to PM the person who wrote the review. All are welcome to PM me for recommendations, but IDK any vendors who cross borders.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Just go on Facebook, join Mississauga Cichlids group. There are a few people there, whom you can probably talk with, about shipping you fish in Ontario.


----------



## willyg1631 (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks for the tip Fogelhund. I joined and posted and we will see if they can help. Looks like a good group. Bill


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

PM sent Bill


----------

